# This Is How We Raise Them In Texas



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Check this out!

What a great rendition.......






Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WOW!!!!*

just.....*WOW!!!!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the link...my kids loved it (as did I)


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

They are amazing!

Carey


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Wow, they are some extremely talented girls! What a beautiful tribute to our National Anthem!


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

WOW !

That brought a tear to this old soldiers eye! We will be seeing more of them I am sure!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Very Nice Job!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

mswalt

Amazing. I bet you could hear a pin drop.

Brian


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

That brings chills through my whole body! Makes me proud to be an American!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

WOW I loved it, they are so talented gave me Goose bumps. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

They did a really great job at that. And it is a difficult thing to sing.

Then I think about all the so called 'singers' who really mess it up.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Wow. Just wow. I have never heard my favorite song done better.

Sluggo


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

WOW that was breathtaking!

I just spent almost a half/hour listing to other
Cactus Cutie music!

Thanks,
MaeJae


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

wow!!!

that was awesome.

even better than whittney huston's 1991 superbowl version which up until now i thought was the best.

I sure hope nascar has these young ladies singing the anthem at texas motor speedway on april 6th.

Darrel


----------

